# Who will be the First to post WF pictures???



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

That's right :thumbsup:
That's right :thumbsup: be the First to post WF pictures right here on this forum!!! (for all us less fortunate beggars)
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

O.K., if I'm the first, what do I get? Money, jewels, what?

hal9001-


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

A wilky button! :lol::lol::lol:

*Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!* :dude:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

You'll recieve the undieing respect and love of the villagers...









...and a date with my sister...










...no that's my wife...


Here's my sister...









Denis:wave:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

No worries if you can't post any pictures Hal, 
That's ok by me....but....my buddies
want to come over and talk to you about it...
...you see...my buddies...









well...
they like pictures.....
and last year....
well let's just say...
the pictures weren't up to snuff...
hey and speaking of snuff...
any one know this guys house...oh never mind...









Denis


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Never mind, I _ain't_ goin' then! 

hal9001-

P.S. Meet my uncle....He eats Wise Guys for breakfast....


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hmmmm, I ain't messin' wit dat guy....:drunk:
Hey... perhaps I can convince Mark to honor you with
a 2012 Wonderfest Dremil Salute!
...quite an honor:thumbsup:








Cool or what?
Cheers 
Denis


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Here it is, the first posted pic from Wonderfest 2012. O.K. what do I win?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

...A FREE WEEKEND STAY IN THE CROWNE PLAZA HOTEL!!!!
Tell 'em I said it was OK....

Chris.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey, cool to see the first pic posted! Congrats!

I can post a few WTF pics, but better not...
Actually Denis' sister pic is pretty much a WTF?!? kind of pic!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Hmmmm, I ain't messin' wit dat guy....:drunk:
> Hey... perhaps I can convince Mark to honor you with
> a 2012 Wonderfest Dremil Salute!
> ...quite an honor:thumbsup:
> ...


Screw the salute, I just want a date with that sister of yours. *SHE'S HOT*!! 

If you can arrange this, I'll call off my uncle 'Meat'. K?

hal9001-


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well I've been here since 4 pm. No pictures yet but I've already talked to Steve (CultTVMan), Thad, Steve (Tall S) and Tom Grossman. 
Now the bad thing is Green Lantern broke and I just can't seem to fix him. Broke right below the ring. Too Bad.

*Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!*:dude:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well I got out of SciFi U somewhat early so here's a few pics:

The table I was working at in the morning session building Ironman and installing the lighting.









Chinxy at the table I was working at in the morning.









Kitbuilders U room. I believe they were doing a Blackheart full size bust of the Werewolf of London.









Steve Iverson (CultTVMan) with his special guest Matt Irvine from the UK with Matt's wife I believe.









Dealers are setting up and tonight there is a preshow get together with some of the vendors down in the Fest area.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Any surprises from Moebius?
Denis


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I was to the left of that table at SciFi U with my wife. I really need to open my mouth more!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

rogiwon, you should have said something to us. I'm the guy with the hat!
*
Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy! *:dude:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Superman hat or cival war hat? Are you the one doing buisness cards for Ed aka Modelnutz?


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

robiwon said:


> Superman hat or cival war hat? Are you the one doing buisness cards for Ed aka Modelnutz?


Nope I'm the one with the civil war cap. :thumbsup:
*
Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!* :dude:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

O.K. I'll look for you at the show today!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Please, please, PLEASE post pics of new kits! I'll be your new bestest friend!:dude:
Jim


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Some more pics of the R2 1/350 TOS Enterprise.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I think it's safe to say.At last an accurate model kit of the USS Enterprise.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Seeing those nacelle fan blades spin and lights blink inside, wow, it was a thing of beauty!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

robiwon said:


> Seeing those nacelle fan blades spin and lights blink inside, wow, it was a thing of beauty!


I'll bet! How did the "lines" look in person? It looks amazing!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

robiwon said:


> Seeing those nacelle fan blades spin and lights blink inside, wow, it was a thing of beauty!


Smart Phone,...Video Mode,....plus You Tube equals Happy Folks!

Journalism 101!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

The gray lady has never looked better! :thumbsup::wave::thumbsup:


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

I found this on another site. It wasn't labelled but I'm pretty sure these are the upcoming dinosaur kits from Pegasus.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh, I hope so. The sculpting looks very good on both and I really like the poses. Although I wish someone would do feathered dinosaurs.



derric1968 said:


> I found this on another site. It wasn't labelled but I'm pretty sure these are the upcoming dinosaur kits from Pegasus.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey Chinxy, can I get a copy of the pic you took of me last night? I probably wont be trooping today as the wife is still sick. We may be scooting out of here early.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

What a go Pegasus.Great Looking kits and they look big enough.Any idea on their sizes.Let's hope that they will also release other dinos in the same scale.Except bigger dinosaurs such as the big sauropods as Brachiosaurus,etc.,which should all be issued in a somewhat in the same smaller but still very imposing scale.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

did pegasus say anythng on the great white shark or the nautilus


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

They had the shark on display.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I spoke with the Pegasus guy and my big let down is with the MLEV-5 scifi kit. It is strongly reminiscent of the pods from 2001. I asked about the status and he said there was no decision on production yet. The reason is that it is a fairly large and highly detailed kit, about 12" in diameter, and that he is figuring he would have to price it over $150 and didn't think it would sell at that price. He is likely correct about that. There has been no official decision made yet but it appears unlikely.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

robiwon said:


> They had the shark on display.


any release date


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

So what is the complete official list of kits to be issued by the various manufacturers this year.Well,either displayed or mentioned by the people in charge that were present there.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

xsavoie said:


> What a go Pegasus


Wha???


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

John P said:


> Wha???


Wha [way] ta [to] go[,] Pegasus

[?]


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I mean make sure we have the complete list of new kits to be released this year by the manufacturers present at Wonderfest.Any talk about the possible release of The Pirates of the Caribbean.


----------

